# my water just broke and it's green. Is this cause for concern?



## oldmama44 (May 5, 2006)

I heard that if your waters are green, that the baby is in distress and need sot be born asap, as in c-section. I am not too concerned, but I dont want to jump the gun. any advice, asap?!


----------



## PrincessCass (Aug 6, 2005)

If it is just light staining I wouldn't be too concerned but I would contact my health care provider. (be it midwife or Dr.) if it is Very green and thinck I would rush to the hospital they can use saline to flush out as much as possible. Meconium in the baby's lungs is a huge concern and can be fatal. Not trying to scare you but some sort of action would be wise.


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

I believe that that indicates meconium which can be serious cause for concern! I would encourage you to contact our dr or midwife ASAP.

Hope all goes well!


----------



## *~Danielle~* (Mar 27, 2005)

Call your care provider now. Don't wait.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Definitely get checked out ASAP. It could be no problem, but it could also be serious. It is not worth the risk to wait.
Good Luck!


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

I would call straight away and check too, better to be over cautious if it's green.

Good luck


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

It does NOT mean the baby needs to be born ASAP or via c/sec, but it is something you should contact your healthcare provider about. All it really means is that for some reason your baby had their first stool in the amniotic fluid - that could be an indication of previous or current stress, it could mean they're just a little more mature, it could be totally benign or a cause for concern (more likely benign).

Depending on the extent of staining, it may increase the likelihood of complications after delivery, but there isn't good supportive evidence for a lot of things hospitals like to do for babies with mec staining, especially light staining.

Anyway, there's not a lot someone online can tell you for sure, just what the range of possibilities is, and that's a huge range. So definitely don't worry, but do contact your care provider.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Call your mw or Dr. immediately. As far as I know, it's only a real emergency situation when the fluid is a very goopy, thick green. You can have meconium staining and still have a perfectly healthy baby. They'll probably just want to watch you a little closer. Good luck!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

This happened to me- mine was light though- a yellowish tinted green color. Aspiration is the main concern. My midwives did a NST on me once I told them about the meconium staining, and they had to quickly suction DD once her head was out- not a huge deal. My babe was fine and yours will be too







Call your midwife/ob though!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a fair amount of meconium in the fluid when my daughter was born -- enough that it looked quite green. The baby was fine and healthy and no one suggested a c-section at all (I had a hospital birth).

The only thing that was done differently was that I was urged to push slowly and gradually as much as possible, to minimize stress on the baby in case she was in distress, and the neonatal crash team was on hand in case she aspirated the fluid (she didn't). She never left my room and I was able to hold and nurse her almost immediately; her father got to cut the cord but not hold and cuddle her right after birth as we had planned, because she was being examined. Overall, in our case it was no big deal at all -- but definitely important to have someone monitoring the situation in case the baby's in distress and to avoid aspiration.


----------



## javamama (Dec 5, 2001)

I just noticed the time of the original post.... How are you doing? Hope all is well and you are holding your sweet babe!
Heather


----------



## phunkylady (Sep 27, 2006)

please update and let us know how everything is going


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes yes...update! When you can that is of course


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

I too am sending you the best wishes and hope everything is well....


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oldmama44* 
I heard that if your waters are green, that the baby is in distress and need sot be born asap, as in c-section. I am not too concerned, but I dont want to jump the gun. any advice, asap?!

Yes that is a big concern and I would get my butt to the hospital ASAP in that case. I know some will play this down, but most midwives I know would think this was not a good sign.


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

I hope she and the baby are okay


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've been thinking of you and your babe!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I hope you had a great birth and you and your baby are doing well. Please update us when you can.


----------



## prplemonkey (Jul 20, 2006)

I hope you're home and can update soon!


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

I hope all is well with you and the baby.


----------



## oldmama44 (May 5, 2006)

Hi, ladies. i just want to thank all of you for the support and good wishes...i had a wonderful midwife help me make some very tough decisions, and the uotcome was my beautiful new baby boy! without her help, and ultimately the hand of G-d, iould not be sitting here nak, with my lil bundle of joy. more details to come in the following days...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hooray! Blessings on you and your new little boy!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Yay!







Congrats! I am so glad it worked out.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

WOOHOO!!!!!
WELCOME, SON OF OLDMAMA44!!!!

I can't wait to hear the details of your story...but all means, first things first


----------



## ColoradoKat (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats! I too had pea soup water and my homebirth ended being a really wonderful hospital birth. All we really want are our amazing children in our arms! I am so glad to hear it all worked out. What great news!!!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoKat* 
Congrats! I too had pea soup water .What great news!!!

Mine was like that with my second baby. He was found to have a tight cord times three around his neck, and it was short as well. I never went into distress until I started pushing.

But he's 16 now and beautiful! 6 ft 1, with a size 12 or 13 shoe!


----------



## PGNPORTLAND (Jul 9, 2005)

congratulations! enjoy your baby.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Oh I'm so happy (and relieved







). Congratulations on your beautiful new bundle! And thank you so much for taking time out of your babymoon to update us.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## phunkylady (Sep 27, 2006)

yay!! I've been following this thread and keeping you in my thoughts, sending positive vibes your way! woohoo!!







:







congrats!


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## farmama (Nov 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh what great news!!! I am so glad you and your baby are doing well. Congratulations!!!


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JuniperMama*
I believe that that indicates meconium which can be serious cause for concern! I would encourage you to contact our dr or midwife ASAP.

Hope all goes well!

That is what happened when I was preggo with #4. Very green. And he very much had meconium all over his face when he was born a few hours later (vaginally, no meds), and fortunately he hadn't ingest any...


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

And I should have read all the posts...







:

Congrats!!


----------



## hannahnc (Mar 30, 2005)

YAY congratulations!!!


----------



## oldmama44 (May 5, 2006)

Hi, Ladies...
Thanks again for all of your good vibes and prayers.My water broke on Monday night around 11 pm. I was just drifting off to sleep, when I felt like a guitar string was plucked deep inside of me and then there was a gush of warmth- in my bed! when i turned on the light, I saw green streaks in the puddle on the bed, and knew that i had to get to the hospital fast. When we got there, there was a parade of doctors, all of them younger than me, and nurses, all younger also, who painted a very grim picture of my baby's outcome if I wasn't induced right away. I stuck to my guns, because the baby's vitals on the monitors were all good, with very little decels. Later on, around 3 am, i had some really big ctx, but they stopped after 2 hours. At that pint, my nurse asked if I'd consider a midwife, and i said yes. She wouldn't be there until 8 am, so I said ok. 8 am rolled around, and I met the midwife- we had an instant connection. She totally understood us, and our stand against inducting unless my body did not start on its own. we agreed
that we w ould induce by 11 am, which we did, in increments of 1, until
the ctxs became so powerful that i couldn't cope. At that point, it was about
6 pm. I asked for something to help me cope with the surges, and got a very low dose of fentanyl. By 7:30, I was ready to push, and the pain had gone away to a dull ache in my back. Because the baby had not dropped at all, it took longer to get to the real pushing phase, which took about an hour longer.
Yosef was born at 8:47, vaginally. I did not tear, or have an episiotomy because of my wonderful conscientious midwife.So that,s it- in a nutshell, and the best outcome is that i did not compromise my baby. When he was born, he had the cord wrapped around his waist, neck and one foot- the cord was
about 4 feet long! He probaby pooped because he was holding the cord in both hands and the way it was wrapped around so many body parts- it may have goten squeezed at a few points- we saw this as decels on the monitor when I had the monster contractions as mirror episodes- when we started the internal uterine monitor with the saline solution, they stopped, and he was ok.
Medical intervention has its place- when there are real problems, not some doctor's idea of what a labor needs to be. my midwife never took away my power- she added to it by backing me up, and always reassuring me of my own wisdom. I hope this post can help someone in a similar situation- not allowing some medical "professional" to bully you into making decisions that are unnecessary, and even more dangerous than helpful.














:










































:


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Congratulations! Good for you, for sticking to your convictions.







I'm glad you connected with the midwife so you had an advocate on your side. Happy babymoon!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hooray for a good midwife, and hooray for healthy baby!!!!!!!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

That is just a great birth story! Good for you and good for that medical team.


----------



## ~Yola (Sep 2, 2006)

Congratulations on the birth of your Ds! He is one lucky boy to have a Mamma as strong as you! Good job standing up for your rights for _your_ birth!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh how wonderful!







What a great sounding birth. Welcome, little one!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh, congrats! And what a wonderful story of empowerment!


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

Congrats! So glad all is well with both of you!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Congratulations! What a wonderful birth!


----------



## puppeteermom (Oct 6, 2006)

I remembered this thread and wanted to check in. What an amazing birth story -- very empowering. It definitely deserves to be read by as many expectant moms as possible. Yes, medical intervention does have its place, but not when there's not a problem!

Contratulations on little Yosef!
-Heidi


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats on the birth of your son. You have a really wonderful story to share with other moms.


----------

